# Double Wammie Reds! from Ben Siegel Reptiles



## jerobi2k (Aug 28, 2011)

So one night I was watching the Ben Siegel Reptile auctions and I figured I would toss in a bid for $115 on the larger red you see here in the pics! and it was the only bid I placed! then a few nights later I saw a second Red up for auction, the auction was currently at 90$ and had 2hrs left so I figured... Id put in a bid for 92$ and let it be...annnnd! I won.... so I ended up with 2 awsome Reds from Ben for a grand total of $207. +$0.00 shipping since they are close by. couldnt be more pleased with these guys, you might even be able to see how round the little ones belly is from eating sooo much!  they still have a few of the smaller ones available I believe.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 28, 2011)

wow that is awesome! i cant believe i didnt see that one


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks Rhet! yeah they are sweet, they were both in the last week and I believe the last 2 gU auctions, lol. if you scroll on the bidding page you will see them


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats on them they're adorable


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm jealous! They are beautiful!


----------



## james.w (Aug 28, 2011)

I wish I was within driving distance of Ben Siegel. Congrats on the new pick-ups.


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks alot guys! means alot, they are super sweet and I couldnt be more happy. @James yeah Im at Bens a minimun of 3 times a week, I find reasons to go there even if Im stocked up on food.  a few of the guys in there are really helpfull with everything.


----------



## james.w (Aug 28, 2011)

The shipping is generally what keeps me from bidding too high on his auctions.


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah I normaly dont bid because I like to buy in person, but with no one taking advantage of these two auctions I couldnt resist at such a low price, and I just built those two enclosures so I was set. now Im already brain storming a stackable 7-8ft enclosures


----------



## hoosier (Aug 28, 2011)

jerobi2k said:


> yeah I normaly dont bid because I like to buy in person, but with no one taking advantage of these two auctions I couldnt resist at such a low price, and I just built those two enclosures so I was set. now Im already brain storming a stackable 7-8ft enclosures



haha that would be huge!! i want to see the concept when done 

and congrats on the new additions. i wish i had the space and time for another. for all young people: dont go to college! its a waste of time and you will have no life! (kidding ofcourse. please go  )


----------



## james.w (Aug 28, 2011)

I was going to do stackable 8' enclosures, but I'm not sure how to make the bottom one strong enough to hold another with at least 1' of dirt/soil in it.

Can you do me a favor and get some pics of his Carpondros if he has any? Also check if he has any Sphynx cats and how much they are?

Thanks


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 28, 2011)

I use mulch so Im sure it is a little less weight, Im sure with the right support its possible. sure I will bring the camera when I head down there mid week. I know he has a Sphynx as a pet but I havent seen them in shop aside the one.


----------



## james.w (Aug 28, 2011)

He has had them on facebook, but when I asked him if they were for sale he said he had to get their health check but that was all the info I got from him about them. Same with the carpondros, I asked for pics but only got a price.


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah Im not really a snake guy so I dont know one from the other, but I def. havent seen the cats. they have as much stuff in the back room as on the floor so you never know, the guys Ill really helpfull though, Ill get the scoop on them.


----------



## james.w (Aug 28, 2011)

I appreciate it and hope to see a build thread soon on stackable enclosures.


----------

